# No Steam from Gaggia Classic



## dc101 (May 20, 2016)

Morning All,

I've had a trawl through this forum and via Google but don't seem to be able to find anything really spot on, so....

I have a Classic, it's fairly old and the steam wand stopped working just over a year ago. I sent it off for a service (there aren't many places to do this so it's probably obvious to who) and it came back working fine. Last week went to make a latte and the steam has failed again. An email to the company who carried out the service has been met with total silence. (NB I was polite and asking for advice rather than suggesting they had made a hash of the repair etc. Although given the cost of the repair/service and the fact that it's the same problem I previously had does make me think.)

Anyway I've got a screwdriver and a spanner and I though I'd try and sort myself....

I can dispense a shot of coffee just fine. Switching to steam results in the steam temp/ready light illuminating as expected. Turn the steam knob and nothing at all happens.

So folks, some help please. Where on earth do I begin.

All the best,

DC


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Check the actual steam wand isnt filled with gunked up dried up milk ?

Easy enough to remove. Id be a bit against ramming a pen refil up the nozzle incase it is and you end up with it getting further into the machine


----------



## dc101 (May 20, 2016)

I did check that - should have mentioned - all looks clean as a whistle.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

So you took it off and blew through it ?

or did you just look up the end?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Looking clean may not be representative if what is inside.

I assume it is the standard black plastic panorello wand?

Pull off the bottom large tube, then the top part will unscrew to 2 sections and release if from the metal wand. Milk filth can bake onto the metal part easily and be hidden from view. It is also possible for the steam wand to get blocked with baked on milk.

The fact that your machine indicates that it is heating up to steam temp, but nothing comesout, indicates a blockage- something should always come out, even if it is just water.

Another diagnosic option- open the steam valve and hit the steam switch and brew switch. This should dispense hot water and may blow out any blockages.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> Another diagnosic option- open the steam valve and hit the steam switch and brew switch. This should dispense hot water and may blow out any blockages.


^^^^^^^^

was going to recommend putting in the blank basket and hitting the brew switch and opening the steam knob up (leave the steam swtich off), water should come out the steam wand so put a jug underneath.

With the blank basket in situ you will develpoe more power to maybe expel the blockage (if there is one)


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

I would say blockage is the most likely but could be that you are turning the steam knob but not opening the valve.

Worth checking if the black knob is just turning on the shaft without opening the valve


----------



## dc101 (May 20, 2016)

OK Folks,

Many thanks for the replies...

I've seen a dribble of H2O come out of the steam wand so assumed not blocked.

However I've tried the steam and brew switches with the steam open and DO NOT get a flow of water through the wand.

When I get home tonight I shall:

Take the wand apart and check properly.

Try the blank basket.

Check that I'm not being totally stupid and that the knob hasn't simply been rounded off inside!

Thanks,

DC


----------



## dc101 (May 20, 2016)

OK Finally home after shocking M27/A3 this Friday evening....

Wand fine.

Tried to pressurise the system with blank whilst steam (at temp) and be switches engaged

Knob engaged just fine on spigot and opening OK.

Am I going to have to get under the bonnet??


----------



## dc101 (May 20, 2016)

Worth noting there are small drops of water seeping from the end of the steam wand when switched on and at 'idle'.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Ok, Interesting...

So double checking... Water squirts out the steam wand at high pressure when you hit the brew switch with the blank plate in and the steam valve open? And I mean high pressure squirty spray not jut a flow of water!

When you turn on the steam switch and the light goes on, does the light turn off after a few minutes indicating it has reached temperature?

the current leaking you have is "normal" and indicates the steam valve is a bit worn. I just keep a glass under the end of my wand.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you de scaled it recently ? If so it is possible that there is a piece of scale lodged in the small hole where the steam valve "needle point" closes the valve.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> Ok, Interesting...
> 
> So double checking... Water squirts out the steam wand at high pressure when you hit the brew switch with the blank plate in and the steam valve open? And I mean high pressure squirty spray not jut a flow of water!
> 
> ...


Thats the wrong way round. The light comes on to indicate the steams at the correct temperature. The light goes off initially to indicate the element is on and the machine is not ready to steam. Light ON, element off,,, light off, element on

im not sure the OPs understanding what we are asking them to do. Your having to double check and Im not sure either.

im leaving this one now


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Ah yes, Jumbo Ratty has it correct. Mine blinks constantly thanks to the PID, so I ignore it, and I forgot what a normal machine does! Sorry.

Turn on steam- light goes out- then should come on again when steam temp is reached.


----------



## dc101 (May 20, 2016)

"Water squirts out the steam wand at high pressure when you hit the brew switch with the blank plate in and the steam valve open?" - no it doesn't, nothing comes out!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Yep, so your steam valve or wand is blocked.

Open the machine and use 2 spanners to remove the steam wand at the point it exits the machine. Careful to not bend the copper pipe, which is why 2 spanners- one to hold and one to turn.

Check steam wand is clear by blowing through it once removed.

if wand is clear, the issue is the steam valve. Get back to us this is the case.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It is quite possible the blockage is on the "boiler side" of the steam valve. If it is this will require removing the steam valve from the boiler, 2 allen screws (6 mm I think) then care fully lever off the steam valve. DO NOT poke orifice with wire as you you may / will damage the seal seat.


----------

